# Are your images not showing in posts?



## mspixieears (May 8, 2006)

I've just noticed that some posts with images that are in the Specktra Gallery are not showing and it has something to do with a coding change, but thankfully it's easily fixed:

"(img)http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/files/1/5/9/4/1/llswatchs.jpg(/img)"

is what the old URL would have been.

Simply remove the "/forum" bit and images will show up once re-edited:

"(img)http://specktra.net/gallery/files/1/5/9/4/1/llswatchs.jpg(/img)"

It is still in square brackets [ ] but I had to change them so that the text would appear rather than the pic.

Hope this helps someone!


----------

